# Hatta Visa Run Car Directions



## eomligutw (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi all:

Has anyone done a visa run to Hatta by car? I heard that in the last month roads are under construction / changed directions etc so not sure if the directions put by the administrator on the main Visa Run page is valid anymore.

If anyone has been by car in the last week or so, if you could please ping me and let me know if you can give me correct directions and guidance in terms of what happens when would be much appreciated.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Basically the usual route is closed and you have to go round. If you put the Hatta border into Google maps, it'll automatically take you round the new route.


----------



## eomligutw (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you Chocoholic . . . following Google Maps or Waze (which I use) is not always reliable and hence was wondering if anyone had actually done the new route and could provide any insights. And also if the visa process itself is any different from what the admin wrote on his thread . . .


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well I did it using Google maps and it was fine, no issues at all.


----------



## eomligutw (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks so much Chocoholic. Could you tell me is the cost of visa still 50AED or there are other associated costs? And roughly how long did it take you once you got to the border to go through Oman entry / exit as well as Dubai entry? Thanks again . . .


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-rules-guide-hatta-border-run-first-post.html


----------



## eomligutw (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you twohweelsgood, I do know that link but it was last updated in 2014 and as such I was wondering if there was anything new between then and now. Would you be able to shed any light on whether any fees, regulations etc have changed or are the same as the link you sent indicates? Many thanks


----------



## Ginger Ninja (Dec 28, 2011)

There's now a fee to pay when leaving Dubai, 35AED per person IIRC. The longer route missing out "no mans land" adds about 30-45mins onto the round trip...depending on traffic.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

eomligutw said:


> , I do know that link but it was last updated in 2014


No, it was started in 2014.

The last post was two weeks ago.


----------



## eomligutw (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you Ginger Ninja - I had heard that there were other fees to the usual 50 AED. Good to know about the 35 AED on leaving Dubai . . .


----------



## eomligutw (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you twowheels good - I just went and checked out the link again. The first page of the link you sent which says "The New Visa Run thread - rules & a guide to the Hatta border run in first post" says it was accurate as of Oct 2014. I then went to the last page of that link which was dated Jan 23, 2017 (page 46). What I was looking for was an updated detailed thread to the rules and guide to the Hatta border as the link you provided was an excellent guideline to directions of how to get there, what to expect once there and how much it would cost. Am sure alot has changed since Oct 2014 and hence was looking for an updated version . . .


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Its all in there - you'll have to search it out as the closed road was discussed extensively for weeks when it first occurred in 2016.

Its why there is a search function and why people get irritated when people don't bother to use it and expect someone else to regurgitate it for them


----------



## eomligutw (Jan 19, 2013)

Okay will take your word for it twowheelsgood . . . I did actually go through the entire 46 pages and just infact sent you a private message 

I will go through the each page again and also use the search function as suggested so kindly by you lol lol . . .thank you again and if I could get a response to my private message would greatly appreciate.

best . . .


----------

